# Kind of RAW? Egg in the pups food.



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tonight I put a half of a raw egg mixed in each of the pups food for their third meal of the day. They loved it. They are eating about 2 cups to 2 1/2 cups three times daily, depending on how much they feel like eating. 

I put the egg in their food and they loved it. 
I have always put an egg in Jodie, Guera and Bingos food about 3 times weekly, it does wonders for their skin and fur. I started doing it about 3 1/2 years ago with Guera and Bingo and noticed the difference in their skin and fur right away. Now when I got Jodie I did the same and her skin stopped flaking in a week.
I'm not necessarily sure what other things it does for them, but I know it has done nothing but good.

I read somewhere that this is "kind of raw" feeding... is it? How many times a week do you think I can put it in the pups food? Remember it is only about half and egg for each, not a whole one yet. I just want to know what you all think, is everyday ever okay?
Nessa


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

Raw eggs are awesome for a dog. I feed my Thor 3 whole raw eggs per week, I also give him the shell because it is a great source of natural calcium. Eggs are awesome for the coat as well, soooo shiny. 

If your dogs do well on it, then feeding one egg per day is fine.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dobermaniac said:


> Raw eggs are awesome for a dog. I feed my Thor 3 whole raw eggs per week,* I also give him the shell because it is a great source of natural calcium.* Eggs are awesome for the coat as well, soooo shiny.
> 
> If your dogs do well on it, then feeding one egg per day is fine.


I know that too much Calcium is very bad for rapid growing puppies like Great Danes, and should not really be supplemented. Would the egg shells still be okay? or should I just steer clear of the egg shells?
Nessa


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

ASSAYED NUTRIENT VALUES FOR A LARGE RAW EGG

http://www.aeb.org/LearnMore/NutrientBreakdown.htm


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> I know that too much Calcium is very bad for rapid growing puppies like Great Danes, and should not really be supplemented. Would the egg shells still be okay? or should I just steer clear of the egg shells?
> Nessa


I gave Thor eggshells when he was a growing puppy, and he turned out fine, but I don't see how feeding shells once a week can have an adverse effect, just don' t feed them in excess, one once a week is fine. Actually look at the dog food you feed and see the calcium level, if the food you are feeding doesn't have enough calcium, supplement once a week, if it has enough then it really isn't necessary.


----------



## thisisyaya (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello, I have a 10 week old small breed Shih tzu/yorkshire terrier mix. She weighs about 3 pounds and I give her half a cup of food a day. I feed her dry kibble from Orijen mixed with Evanger's wet chicken or beef. I'd like to add raw egg to that mixture. Is it okay to do that? What about substituting the Evanger's wet chicken or beef with raw ground beef or chicken breast?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

You can feed your dog eggs every day. It's fine for them. You should always feed a whole egg, not just part of the egg.

The shell is fine IF it's not treated in the processing. Our eggs in our supermarkets have wax on them so they're not fed to my dogs. If you get your eggs from a farmer's market or something, they're probably fine to feed your dog


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm kind of curious abou this whole raw egg idea. I would love to put it on my dog's food as well, but I have heard mix things about feeding raw eggs. What's deal? Would it be safe to give my dog raw eggs??


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Sure it's safe to give your dogs raw eggs. The only people who say not to are those who think dogs cannot have raw food, either. My dogs have raw eggs in their food every day.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

How much egg should you give them? Is the size of the dog a factor in how you determine that?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

You don't want to give them too much if they're a very small dog so that an entire egg per day would mean reducing her other food a lot but an egg a day or every second day or once a week certainly won't harm any dog. 

The only thing that CAN be a problem is to give them JUST the yolk or JUST the white.


----------



## thisisyaya (Jan 23, 2009)

myminpins said:


> You don't want to give them too much if they're a very small dog so that an entire egg per day would mean reducing her other food a lot but an egg a day or every second day or once a week certainly won't harm any dog.
> 
> The only thing that CAN be a problem is to give them JUST the yolk or JUST the white.


Hi! You have a chiuaua , or so I assume from the photo posted on your response. Is that considered a very small dog? I read your earlier response to this post and you said that you give your dog an egg a day. I don't understand the two. Could you please explain? Thank you.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Chihuahua right


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I have two miniature pinschers. We make up their food in huge batches then freeze it and feed it as we go. There are probably a dozen eggs in the batch and it lasts less than a month. What I'm saying is you definitely CAN feed a dog an egg per day if you wish, just be sure to not overfeed, that's all  

My minpins weigh 6 pounds and 7.5 pounds so, yes, they are toy dogs.


----------

